# Batch removal of necessary programs from FreeBSD 12



## Adir.Grossman (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi FreeBSD-menschen!
How can I batch delete the LIST of PROGRAMS that are necessary for me. (I do not have enough hard disk space on my HDD)?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2019)

Remove the "leaf" package and run pkg-autoremove(8) to automatically remove installed dependencies that aren't needed any more. A "leaf" package is a package that has nothing depending on it. You can use pkg-delete(8) to remove packages you don't want. But beware, there may be other packages depending on it, those would be removed too.


----------

